# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Ramen Noodle Matzo Ball Chicken Soup

## Ken

I may not be Jewish, but I love matzo ball soup, and I'm not Japanese, but I love ramen noodles.  So I decided to experiment.

Here's what I used:

1 package (4.5 oz.) of Streit's Matzo Ball & Soup Mix
2 packages of Ramen Noodles BROKEN UP
3 large carrots - sliced diagonally
1 bunch of scallions (green onions) sliced 
8 oz. of cut up leftover grilled chicken breast (previously grilled with McCormick's Montreal Chicken Seasoning)

I formed the matzo balls per the directions on the Streit's box and started the soup mix in a tightly covered pan.  Once the soup mix came to a rolling boil, I added the matzo balls and the carrots.  I waited 15 minutes and added the chicken and waited 2 more minutes and added the ramen noodles (but not the seasoning packets).  I tasted the broth and decided to add about half of one of the packets of ramen seasoning mix.  The soup was ready to eat 3 minutes after the ramen noodles were added.  I topped off a bowl of the soup with some scallions.

It was awesome.   :Thumbup1:

----------

